# mandos volante sony



## nando1903 (Feb 6, 2008)

buenas, tengo un radio cd sony y estaba pensando en hacerme un interface para controlar el radio cd con los mandos del volante de mi coche, pero necesito saber los valores de las resistencias que realizan cada funcion del radio cd...
si no supiera dichos vales de resistencia, podria ir probando con un potenciometro, dando mas o menos impedancia poco a poco hasta q saltara alguna funcion y despues midiendo con el polimetro sacar el valor de la resistencia?

gracias de antemano.


----------



## nando1903 (Feb 15, 2008)

ya que nadie ha respondido, me gustaria saber que pensais de los valores de las resistencias que he encontrado en una pagina de un proyecto el cual es montado en los mandos de volante de un porsche .

Resistors in series  
function	                 ideal	resistors	                actual
Volume Up+	16690	12K + 4K7	16700
Volume Down-	23610	18K + 5K6	23600
Next Track+	8656	8K2 + 470	8670
Previous Track-	12000	12K	                12000
Front/Back	33545	33K + 560	33560
Middle	                48125	47K + 1K2	48200

Resistors in parallel  
function	                ideal	resistors	            actual
Source	                2077	5K6, 3K3	             2076
Attenuate 	4338	56K, 4K7	             4336
Back/Front	6477	18K, 10K	             6429


Me dais vuestra opinion?si lo podeis probar os lo agradeceria...


----------



## waterflame (May 16, 2011)

Hola, 
Has podido avanzar con esto?
Tengo la misma inquietud pero con un autoestereo JVC.
Encontré el diseño para Pioneer, pero no se cual es el protocolo de este equipo.

Saludos


----------

